

Ask HN: How to build your own cruise control? - jmtame

Any suggestions if your car doesn't have cruise control and you might have to drive a long distance?  I was thinking of wedging something under the gas pedal to prevent over acceleration and laying something on top of the pedal for pressure.
======
warwick
Please don't risk your life stupidly.

In any case, cruise control involves things like accelerating when you're
going up hills to maintain an stable speed, not just keeping the gas pedal in
the same place.

------
sr3d
upgrade your car to one that has CC. You can then enable email notifications
when there's a bug in the engine, or or the brake fails the unit test suite
(hopefully it's not too late then)

